# Schrittmotor direkt über S7-300 DA-Karte ansteuern?



## Jan (2 August 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Schrittmotor 24 VDC und möchte ihn gerne direkt über die digitale Ausgangskarte meiner S7-300 ansteuern.
Die Karte kann, was die Stromaufnahme an geht, den Motor steuern.
Ich frage mich, ob noch etwas gegen das direkte Ansteuern des Schrittmotors spricht, weil ich bei meiner Suche im Forum immer auf Schrittmotoren gestoßen bin, die über eine Platine angesteuert werden.
Ist diese Platine zwingend erforderlich?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Grubba (3 August 2009)

Das Problem besteht in der Geschwindigkeit, mit der der Motor dann gefahren werden kann. Wenn der Motor z.B. 1000 Schritte pro Umdrehung macht, benötigst Du ja auch 1000 Flanken zur Ansteuerung. Je nach Deiner Zykuszeit kannst Du Dir ja dann ausrechnen, wie lange das dauert.


----------



## Jan (3 August 2009)

OK, an die Zykluszeit hatte ich in diesem Bezug noch nicht gedacht. Aber damit erledigt sich mein Problem mit der Datenkommunikation von selbst. 
Was mir noch mehr Sorgen macht, ist, dass ich im Datenblatt von der DA-Karte gelesen habe, dass der Ausgang bei induktiver Last nur mit 0,5 Hz getaktet werden darf. Das bedeutet, alle 2 Sek. einen Schritt. Bei 100 Schritte / U ist das sehr langsam. Da dauert das fräsen ewig; Vorteil ist, dass der Fräskopf nicht so schnell abbricht. 
Oder kann man den Schrittmotor als ohmsche Last betrachten (ich glaubs eher nicht)?

Gruß Jan


----------



## Grubba (4 August 2009)

> Oder kann man den Schrittmotor als ohmsche Last betrachten (ich glaubs eher nicht)?


 
..eher nicht, würde ich mal sagen. Viel induktiver gehts meiner Meinung nach nicht :icon_frown:

Wenn Du unbedingt Deine Ausgänge verwenden möchtest, und Dir das nicht zu langsam ist kannst Du ja evtl. eine separate Schrittmotorendstufe hinter Deine Ausgänge hängen. Die stellt dann für die S7-Ausgänge eine ohmsche Last dar und treibt dann ihrerseits den Motor an.
Bei diversen Elektronikversendern gibts sowas für ein paar €. Z.B. bei Conrad -> SMCFLEX-ME1000 (48€). Halt darauf achten, dass so ein Ding mit 24V am Eingang auch was anfangen kann.


----------



## Jan (4 August 2009)

Schade, habe gehofft, dass ich mich irre, was die Induktivität angeht.
Das wäre noch eine Alternative. Allerdings sind das 138 € + Basisplatine/n.
Allein die Hardware für die Anlage wird min. 400 € kosten. 
Werde ich ggf. für die spätere Optimierung der Anlage einsetzen, um die Anlage schneller zu machen.
Dann werde ich mal im Urlaub die Schrittmotoren trocken laufen lassen und sehen, wie es läuft.
Weißt du zufällig, wie empfindlich die DA-Karte auf die Spannungsspitzen reagiert, wenn ich die Motoren mit mehr als 0,5 Hz takte?


----------



## hovonlo (5 August 2009)

Die 0,5 Hz resultieren aus den in der DIN EN 61131-2  aufgeführten zulässigen Lasten - und die in einer Induktivität steckende Energie muss beim Abschalten halt irgendwo hin. Die Baugruppen sind auf diese maximale Induktivität ausgelegt und schaffen das halt maximal alle 2 Sekunden.

Wenn du selber entsprechende externe Schutzmaßnahmen vorsiehst - Stichwort Freilaufdioden und RC-Löschglieder - geht erheblich mehr. Aber auch hier ist zu beachten, dass die Energie irgendwie verbraten werden muss.


----------



## Jan (5 August 2009)

Das hört sich gut an. Da könnte ich mit wenig Kostenaufwand den Motorschneller drehen lassen.
Is schon ne Weile her mit der Theorie.
Warum Freilaufdiode + RC-Glied?
Und wie sieht dann die Beschaltung aus und wie kann ich die Dimensonierung der Bauteile berechnen?
Die Teile bekomme ich sicherlich in dem Gehäuse für den "Parallelportanschluss" unter.
Hast du zufällig ne Skizze und ne Formel (Beschreibung) für die Beschaltung?
Und wie bekomme ich die maximale Taktfrequenz für den Motor raus?


----------



## Jan (18 August 2009)

*Unipolarbetrieb mit Minus an gemeinsamen Anschluss?*

Hallo,
wollte gerade mal die Schrittmotoren ausprobieren.
Habe aber noch eine Frage zu dem gemeinsamen Anschluss beim unipolarbetrieb. Bei den Beschreibungen, die ich gefunden habe, wird immer + an den gemeinsamen Anschluss gelegt und der Minus geschaltet. Kann ich das auch umgekehr machen (an den gemeinsamen Anschluss den Minus und den Plus schalten)?
Würde die Ansteuerung über die Ausgangskarte der SPS vereinfachen.

Gruß Jan


----------

